# selbstständig



## Jelly (20 September 2006)

Hi zusammen!

Ich (25) bin nun seit Jan ´06 voll mit S7 beschäftigt und komm auch ganz gut voran. Manchmal habe ich eine spezielle Frage, da kann ich mich auch mal an einen Kollegen wenden.

Nun habe ich von einem früheren Kollegen erfahren, dass er sich selbstständig machen möchte, allerdings nicht allein. Er war etwa 15 Jahre Meister im Elektrohandwerk, hat Möller SPS und solche Sachen gemacht und vor allem Automation im Schaltschrankbau. Und darin ist er wirklich gut!
Diese Richtung möchte er weitergehen und hat mich gefragt, ob ich mitmachen würde.

Nun mein Job ist hier sehr, sehr sicher, wir haben Arbeit ohne Ende und stellen immer wieder neue Leute ein!

Allerdings liegen meine Stunden im Bereich zwischen 60-70h. Und ehrlich gesagt, kommt da die Familie ganz kurz (hab zwar keine eigene, aber wohl bald...)
Ebenfalls haben wir hier öfters ganz schön Druck, da die Projekte halt fertig werden müssen.

Nun bin ich eben am überlegen, was tun???

Was haltet Ihr so davon? Reicht meine Erfahrung überhaupt? Der Kollege hat ja schon Erfahrung und so, aber ich bin da relativ neu.

Was meint ihr?

Ich danke euch für ne kurze (oder längere) Äusserung eurer Meinung!!


----------



## RMA (20 September 2006)

Ohne auf alles anderes einzugehen (alles auch wichtig)...

Glaub nicht, dass Du als Selbständiger weniger Stunden arbeiten würdest - mindestens nicht wenn Deine kleine Firma eine Überlebenschance haben sollte!


----------



## MatMer (20 September 2006)

Hallo,
ich sehe das ähnlich, ich glaube als Selbstständiger, bzw. in einer so kleinen und vorallem neuen Firma wird es wesentlich schwerer. Wenn dein Job so sicher ist würde ich lieber dort bleiben, weil vom Arbeitsaufwand wird es bestimmt am Anfang weniger, nur wenn dann die ersten Aufträge kommen wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


----------



## nade (20 September 2006)

Also vom Alter her auch 25 und seit diesem Jahr Meister im Elektrohandwerk.
Also ich weiß nur soviel das wenn Selbstständig machen eine 60-70 Stunden Woche nicht unterboten wird durch Angebote schreiben Anlagen ausarbeiten.
Die ganze Kalkulationen Planungen und Büroarbeit liegen neben den Auftrag abarbeiten auf 2 Personen. Ihm und dir.
Klar sind 3,5 Jahre Ausbildung und 3,5 Jahre Berufserfahrung nichts gegen 15 Jahre plus die Ausbildungszeit, aber ich arbeite in einem kleinen Handwerksbetrieb in dem, nachdem der Seniorcheff mit 76 seinen verdiehnten Ruhestand angetreten hat, Chef, Mittlerweile 2 Azubis und meiner einer beschäftigt sind.
Aus sicht der Erfahrung ist immer ein Zusammenspiel zwichen mehr Erfahrung und weniger Erfahrung.
Also gesamt gesehn mußt du da selber entscheiden was dir lieber ist.
Sicherer Arbeitsplatz ist in Zeiten wie dieser kein schlechter Grund nein zu sagen, aber andersherum ist auch als Mitfirmengründer halt mit entsprechend aufwändiger Arbeitszeit eine sichere Stelle nicht Ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2006)

*Ja wieviel Stunden müssen wir diese Woche machen ???*

Hallo,


			
				Jelly schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings liegen meine Stunden im Bereich zwischen 60-70h.



Ja, und wenn Du als Selbstständiger nicht bereit bist, mindestens ebensoviel zu arbeiten, vergiss es mit der Selbständigkeit. Die von Dir genannte Stundenzahl ist der minimale Zeitaufwand, den ein Selbstständiger im Schnitt pro Woche aufwenden muss.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Jelly (21 September 2006)

*naja, dann...*

okay, und mal abgesehen von den Stunden? das würd ich auch packen, habs ja bis jetz auch gemacht. ich denk eh, dass man das freiwilliger macht, wenns ums eigene geschäft geht, oder?
das neue unternehmen wär halt gleich um die ecke, in gegensatz zum jetzigen. und man wär nicht 3-4 tage pro woche weg (nehm ich mal an, bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen).


----------



## HeiProTech (21 September 2006)

als selbstständiger hast du auf jeden fall mehr stunden. mit den 60-70 std. bist du noch gut bedient.


----------



## Raydien (21 September 2006)

Meine Meinung ist das Möller SPS (meinst wohl EASY oder bzw PS3) Schaltschrankbau und 3/4 Jahr S7 Erfahrung als Selbstständiger in der Automatiesierungsbranche, heutzu Tage nicht mehr reicht


In der Gebäudeautomatiesierung evt. aber in Großanlage never.

gruß

Ray


----------



## waldy (21 September 2006)

Hi,
ich dachte , das ich auch bin als Anfänger gut in S7, bis ich auf großere Anlage kamm.

Denk nach, was passiert, wenn deine kenntnisse werden nciht reichen, und er muss dann andere Programmierer suchen, und wahrscheinlich dann andere Programmirer nimmt deine Arbeitsplatz.
gruß waldy


----------



## Markus (22 September 2006)

ich bin 24 und seit einem guten jahr selbständig.

bei mir läuft es super, wir sind zu dritt und werden wohl bald mehr sein...

möller und schaltschrankbau? was wollt ihr machen?
ich hatte das erste mal mit ähnlichen voraussetzungen daran gedacht mich selbständig zu machen. bin dann aber doch noch ein paar jahre in eine andere firma und habe als programmierer weltweit erfahrungen im anlagenbau gesammelt (auch große sachen mit mehreren mio gesamtvolumen).

das hat mir gut getan.

als schaltschrankbauer der hin und wieder ne kleinsteuerung basteln darf hast du es meiner meinung nach schwer.

programmierer werden überall gesucht. deshalb halte ich es für schauer wenn du dich erst mal irgendwo als programmierer bewirbst und erfahrungen sammest. bzw. einen maasstab bekomst. bildchen malen in fup hat mit "programmierern" nichts zu tun...


dann wird die sache sicher ganz interessant werden.

die 60-70 stunden sind wirklich minimum...


----------



## UniMog (26 September 2006)

Hi

ihr sprecht hier immer von Erfahrung und von was man alles Ahnung
haben sollte.........usw

Das ist alles richtig aber es gibt da noch etwas was man nicht lernen kann

Man muß dafür geboren sein ....... der richtige Typ zum selbstständig sein.
Die meisten von euch sind vielleicht super Techniker und richtige *Freaks *in
der Automatisierungstechnik aber werden nie das Zeug zum selbstständig sein haben.

Ich wollte immer ein Tenor werden und eine Gesangskarriere haben doch
leider fehlt mir die Stimme dafür.

Gruß


----------



## waldy (27 September 2006)

Hi,

"Man muß dafür geboren sein ....... der richtige Typ zum selbstständig sein." - ja, ich glaube das stimmt.
Es kling Eben so - wie Sie können so viel Geld haben, das könenn alles kaufen in ganze Welt.
Aber als ein König zu sein - muss man nur als König geboren zu sein.

gruß waldy


----------



## CrazyCat (27 September 2006)

Was noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist das man als Selbstständiger freier ist, oder sich zumindest freier fühlt.

Weiters ist noch zu sagen das einem die eigenen Leistungen (sowohl im guten als auch im schlechten Sinne) 1:1 vergütet werden, was bei einer normalen Anstellung nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## waldy (27 September 2006)

Hi,

" Was noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist das man als Selbstständiger freier ist, oder sich zumindest freier fühlt." - ja, genau, wie haben wir darüber ganz vergessen. Natürlich Selbständiger fühlt sich Frei - besonders ohne Aufträger und und mit Minus auf seine Konto.

Ich möchte nur sagen, das es ist nur eine Illusion über "Freicheit".
Weil mit Vergleich mit normale Arbeitnehmer, selbständiger muss sehr viel Arbeiten und hat sehr wenig Freie Zeit.
Ok, das ist Gut, wenn nach die Arbeit Selbständigt hat ncoh wwas verdint,
nur die Frage.
Warum heute in deutschlanf so viele kleine Selbständige Firmen in Pleite gehen?

gruß waldy


----------



## UniMog (27 September 2006)

Warum so viele in Deutschland die große "PLEITE" machen oder es uns nicht mehr so gut geht ????


Relativ einfach 

1. Schlechte Politik in diesem Land
2. Hohe Lohnnebenkosten
3. Sehr billige Produkte oder Firmen aus dem Ausland
4. Die Deutschen halten nicht zusammen wie andere Nationen
oder besser gesagt die Menschen die in Deutschland leben.
5. Viele bekommen Geld vom Staat und haben keinen Bock auf Arbeit
6. Viele kommen nach Deutschand und kassieren nur Hartz IV
7. Viele selbstständige machen die Preise kaputt 
8. Jeder mit einem Laptop glaubt er ist ein Programmierer und macht einen
auf Freiberufler für 40 Euro die Stunde und hält das für einen
intelligenten Schachzug.
9. Die wenigsten können wirklich kalkulieren nur mit dem addieren 
der EK-Preise + ein paar Euro auf das Material und zzgl. der 
Monteurstunden....... ne ne so einfach ist das nicht

Ich glaube mir fallen noch 100 Punkte ein

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2006)

Jelly schrieb:


> Allerdings liegen meine Stunden im Bereich zwischen 60-70h. Und ehrlich gesagt, kommt da die Familie ganz kurz (hab zwar keine eigene, aber wohl bald...)
> Ebenfalls haben wir hier öfters ganz schön Druck, da die Projekte halt fertig werden müssen.
> 
> Nun bin ich eben am überlegen, was tun???



Hallo,

sich selbstständig zu machen um die Arbeitszeit 
zu reduzieren  neee, das geht schief .

Wie schon geschrieben steht macht allein 
eine gute fachliche Ausbildung noch keinen
guten Unternehmer.

Alles das, für das es in größeren Unternehmen
Fachleute gibt (Vertrieb, Marketing, Beschaffung,
EDV, Buchhaltung, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Export ...)
alles das macht man erst mal SELBST oder man
kauft sich entsprechende Beratungsleistung.

Dessen muss man sich bewusst sein. 

Aber es funktioniert meistens, auch die Großen 
haben ja klein angefangen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## maxi (28 September 2006)

Wenn man richtig gut ist gehen auch weniger Stunden.

Ein Bekannter macht so 20-30 Stunden die Woche programmierung und Projektierung von Produktionsanlagen, hat da immer freie Hand und verdient ein Schweine Geld. Der hat es geschaft das ihm die Kunden nachrennen, nicht er ihnen.

Nur um auf ein solches Level zu kommen muss man mal richtig was drauf haben und vorher schon sehr viel Geld in Ausbildung und Versuchsmaterialenen investieren. Das ist dann auch halt ein hohes Risiko.

Bei meinen Dad ist es in einem anderen Bereich auch das gleiche. Da kommt gar kein Kunde der nicht das Perfekte will. Für Hamti Damti Arbeiten können die Kunden auch nach Rumänien gehen, da kostets nur 1/4. Wird halt aber sicher nie gescheit laufen.

Ich würde es als Selbständiger genauso machen, absolut nur im Top Qualitäts Bereich arbeiten. Wenn man sein Geld nur über Stunden verdienen kann, war man vorher irgendwo zu faul. Deshalb in allen Bereichen lerne was man sich nur aneignen kann.
Aber wie gesagt, mann muss das auch wirklich drauf haben.
Ah und vor allem muss man dann absolut immer jemand kennen den man wenn man mal was selbst nicht weiss fragen kann.


----------



## RMA (28 September 2006)

> Ah und vor allem muss man dann absolut immer jemand kennen den man wenn man mal was selbst nicht weiss fragen kann.


Dafür gibt es sps-foren.de  (unter anderen).


----------



## Raydien (28 September 2006)

Ich denke schon, das es in den letzten 5 Jahren erheblich schwerer auf unseren bzw. auf den allgemeinen Informatik/Programmierungsmarkt geworden ist.
Nicht nur wegen den Kenntnissen, ich denke das hier jeder im Forum eine einfache Garagentor (hoch runter) programmieren kann. Vor 10 Jahren konnte es kaum einer Vor 10 Jahren wussten viele nicht wie man Windows herunterfährt. 
Da mittlerweile der Computer alltäglich geworden ist und unsere Kids auch täglich vorhängen. Kennen die Kids den Computer. Die kennen mit 16 die Maschine inundauswendig  Was würde denn wohl son Kind wenn es erwachsen geworden ist machen? 
Vor 10 Jahren hat es so langsam angefangen das sich auch die Kinder für die Compis sich interessieren und nachdem die Kids nun 16-17 sind wollen sie alle was mit Compi haben und siehe da,  Comp berufe sind überlaufen. Das wissen die mittlerweile heranwachsende selber, und versuchen mehr zu lernen mehr zu können als die andern. 
Ich denke das es in laufe ein paar Jahren viele gute Programmierer es geben wird, viel mehr als es jetzt schon gibt.  Da wird es auch die richtig guten schlechter ergehen. Denn wenn ein Kunde Auswahl hat zwischen 2 gleichgute Programmierer wird der Kunde den billigeren nehmen (außer Parteispendenbeziehungen aber das es nen anderes Thema J )  


Gruß Ray


----------



## zotos (28 September 2006)

Also bei uns in der Firma rennen auch einige selbstständige rum. Die haben einen ganz normalen Arbeitstag so 8-10h/Tag (und das Mo-Fr bzw. bis Sa.). Summa summarum 40-60h/Woche... *Plus *Akquisition von anderen Kunden Support der andern Kunden (Problem das keine Scheinselbstständigkeit unterstellt wird), Buchhaltung, etc.  ...nicht zu vergessen das auch bei Auslandsreisen.


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2006)

@Raydien

Was Computerkenntnisse angeht hast du ja vielleicht Recht, aber selbst der beste Programmierer, kann eine Anlage/Maschine nicht vernünftig zum laufen bringen, wenn er keine Ahnung von der Technologie, Technik, Maschine hat. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen, was glaubst du, wieviele "Informatikerprogramme" von "Superprogrammierern" ich schon auseinanderpflücken durfte, weil die Anlagen nicht vernünftig zu betreiben waren.


----------



## CrazyCat (29 September 2006)

Ich hätte mal gerne 10% von dem was sich die Firmen durch Umbauten und Hochrüstungen an Geld sparen.

Man kann zwar viele gute Ideen haben, für die man aber nichts bekommt, nur die Firma profitiert davon.

Als Selbstständiger mit eigenem Betrieb bleibt mir das Geld, nicht irgendeiner Firma die ohnehin genug Geld hätte.


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2006)

@cc

Ich kenne Firmen, die bezahlen ihren Mitarbeiten bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen einen Teil des eingesparten Geldes aus. Das lohnt sich manchmal richtig.


----------



## maxi (29 September 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal gerne 10% von dem was sich die Firmen durch Umbauten und Hochrüstungen an Geld sparen.
> 
> Man kann zwar viele gute Ideen haben, für die man aber nichts bekommt, nur die Firma profitiert davon.
> 
> Als Selbstständiger mit eigenem Betrieb bleibt mir das Geld, nicht irgendeiner Firma die ohnehin genug Geld hätte.


 
Dafür hast du auch kein Risiko.

Als Selbständiger bestimmt das doppelte verdeinen könnte, aber dafür auch mindestens das doppelte an Sorgen udn Risiko habe.
Als Angestellter spiel eich ja nicht mit meinem eigenen Geld.

Mich nervt es momentan eher als Angestellter das ich dem Monat nur 2 Tage frei hatte und selten unter 12 Stunden war. Bekomme zwar gut Geld für, jedoch ist es mir einfach zu viel momentan.


----------



## CrazyCat (2 Oktober 2006)

@maxi: Solche Jobs kenne ich auch.

Nach 4 Monaten, in denen ich um 7:00 in der Arbeit war und um 22:00 die Heimreise angetreten habe, habe ich gekündigt.

Außer schlafen und arbeiten war da nichts mehr.

Der freie Samstag nachmittag und der Sonntag waren nur zum Ausschlafen da und montags gings wieder in die Arbeit.

Das war auf Dauer nichts, obwohl es auch ganz gut bezahlt wurde.


@Ralle:

Solche Firmen kenne ich leider nur vom HörenSagen.

Habe einer Firma ein System entwickelt das Ihnen 120.000€ pro Jahr einspart, bei einmaligen Anschaffungskosten von ca. 60.000€.
Ca. 6000€ pro Jahr fallen an Wartungskosten für das System jährlich an.

Wenn Sie mir 10% Ihrer jährlichen Einsparung zahlen würden, müßte ich nur noch halbtags arbeiten.


----------



## maxi (2 Oktober 2006)

Oh du Glücklicher, 
freier Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertag 

Ich hatte letzten Monat 2 Tage frei.
Einen Sonntag wo ich keinen Bock hatte und einen Tag lag ich mit Erkältung krank zu hause und habe gejammer 

Aber sammel momentan sher gute Referenzen und fast täglich neue Kontakte. Die Kunden und anderen Firmen sehen ja auch *Der Mann ist richtig gut*


----------



## waldy (3 Oktober 2006)

Hi,

"Die Kunden und anderen Firmen sehen ja auch *Der Mann ist richtig gut*" -ist das Selbsmeinung über dich selber?
Na ja, Super,
ich dachte das sehr gute Menschen denke über sich bischen anderes , als das, was habe ich hier gelesen 


@Ralle:

"Solche Firmen kenne ich leider nur vom HörenSagen." - ich würde auch so sagen.
Einmal ich habe an meine Chef( von Techinkabteilung) eine Vorschlag gemacht, wie kann man verbessen die Anlagen, damit die nicht so Ofter Kaputt gehen.
Und danach habe ich zufallig gehört, wie diese Chef, von seine Namen diese Vorschlag weiter gegeben hat.
Na ja , jemand bekommt bestimmt ein paar eur. dafür, nur nciht die Leute, welche haben diese Vorschlag wirklich gemacht.
Das war in Russland immer gewesen und , so wie ich sehen in deutschland auch.
Obwohl früher dachte ich mir, das in deutschland damit es sieht bischen anderes aus, als in Russland.

gruß waldy


----------



## afk (3 Oktober 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Solche Firmen kenne ich leider nur vom HörenSagen.
> 
> Habe einer Firma ein System entwickelt das Ihnen 120.000€ pro Jahr einspart,
> ...
> Wenn Sie mir 10% Ihrer jährlichen Einsparung zahlen würden, müßte ich nur noch halbtags arbeiten.


Ich glaube nicht, daß Du Deinen Chef ausgerechnet mit *dem* Argument dazu motivieren kannst...  

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen kommt es immer darauf an, von wem und in welchem Zusammenhang sie kommen. 

Wenn ein Einkäufer den Vorschlag macht, den Händler zu wechseln, dann kann das auch erhebliches Einsparpotential beinhalten, aber das gehört nun mal zu seinem Job, dafür ist er angestellt und dafür wird er auch (mehr oder weniger gut) bezahlt, eine Prämie wird er dafür wohl eher nicht erwarten können. 

Und wer in der Entwicklung oder Instandsetzung tätig ist (das dürfte wohl auf die Meisten hier zutreffen), der hat eben unter anderem auch die Aufgabe, sich über die diversen technischen Optimierungsmöglichkeiten (und damit eben auch über Einsparpotentiale) Gedanken zu machen, ohne dafür eine Prämie erwarten zu dürfen.

Was anderes ist es da schon, wenn die Sekretärin vom Empfang eine Idee für eine gravierende Prozessoptimierung in der Fertigung hat oder ein Betriebselektriker einen Vorschlag macht, mit dem der Aufwand in der Buchhaltung deutlich reduziert werden kann. Da ist der Boss dem/der Mitarbeiter/in (zumindest moralisch) eindeutig was schuldig, allerdings dürften diese Fälle wohl eher selten vorkommen.

Für alle anderen gilt meist: das gehört zum Aufgabengebiet und ist im Gehalt mit drin, und wem das dafür zu wenig ist, der muß dann eben bei der nächsten Forderung nach einer Gehaltserhöhung auch auf diese Leistungen hinweisen. Wenn's der Big-Boss auch so sieht, dann wird er wohl was Entsprechendes springen lassen, wenn nicht, dann schätzt wahrscheinlich einer von beiden die Leistung falsch ein ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## waldy (3 Oktober 2006)

Hi,
Ok, sagen wir als Kapitalistische Boss über chef aus Technische Abteilung 

"Ich kenne Firmen, die bezahlen ihren Mitarbeiten bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen einen Teil des eingesparten Geldes aus. Das lohnt sich manchmal richtig." - das habe ich gemeint.

"aber das gehört nun mal zu seinem Job, dafür ist er angestellt " no, no.
Wenn nach diese Prinzip  so ausrechnen das Arbeiter/in bekommt das Geld für seine Job , dann Sekretrerin kann auch als Betriebselektriker arbeiten und auch als Buchhalterin gleichzeitig- hm, kannst du sagen, wofür brauchen wir in deutschland dann Injeneuren ?


"wenn die Sekretärin vom Empfang eine Idee für eine gravierende Prozessoptimierung in der Fertigung hat oder ein Betriebselektriker einen Vorschlag macht" - Ok, wenn du vergleichst mich mit Sekreterin - na ja, ich kann damit nichts machen 

Und damachls, ich habe an meine Boss ganze Umbau genau erzählt und genau Lösung vorgeschlagen, wie und mit welche Mittel kann man das umbauen.
Na ja, selber Shculd - sonst andere Mitarbeiter werden danach auch keine Vorschlage mehr machen. Die machen nur seine Job - und anderes scheiss egal.
Obwohl so muss nicht sein. Aber Praktisch sieht so aus, das jede zieht nur Decke auf sich selber, und anderes ist scheiss egal.

gruß waldy


----------



## afk (3 Oktober 2006)

waldy schrieb:


> "Ich kenne Firmen, die bezahlen ihren Mitarbeiten bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen einen Teil des eingesparten Geldes aus. Das lohnt sich manchmal richtig." - das habe ich gemeint.


Ich auch.  



waldy schrieb:


> "aber das gehört nun mal zu seinem Job, dafür ist er angestellt " no, no.
> Wenn nach diese Prinzip  so ausrechnen das Arbeiter/in bekommt das Geld für seine Job , dann Sekretrerin kann auch als Betriebselektriker arbeiten und auch als Buchhalterin gleichzeitig


Das hast Du wohl falsch verstanden. 
Wenn die Sekretärin dem Betriebselektriker in Punkto Instandhaltung was vormacht, dann hat sie meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl eine Prämie verdient (und der Betriebselektriker einen auf den Deckel ), aber wenn sie eine Idee dazu hat, wie sie die Post schneller verteilen oder die Briefe schneller tippen kann, dann gehört das wohl meist ganz einfach zu ihrem Aufgabenbereich.



waldy schrieb:


> "wenn die Sekretärin vom Empfang eine Idee für eine gravierende Prozessoptimierung in der Fertigung hat oder ein Betriebselektriker einen Vorschlag macht" - Ok, wenn du vergleichst mich mit Sekreterin - na ja, ich kann damit nichts machen


Ich hab Dich mit gar nichts verglichen, ich hab nämlich auf den Beitrag von CrazyCat geantwortet. 


Gute Nacht
Axel


----------



## maxi (3 Oktober 2006)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> "Die Kunden und anderen Firmen sehen ja auch *Der Mann ist richtig gut*" -ist das Selbsmeinung über dich selber?
> Na ja, Super,
> ich dachte das sehr gute Menschen denke über sich bischen anderes , als das, was habe ich hier gelesen


 
Du musst ja auch ordentlich was dafür können und tun.
Wollte aufzeigen das dies der Punkt ist wo man nicht mehr der Arbeit nachrennt, sondern sie zu einem kommt.
Der Kunde muss wenn er dich für sein Problem holt sagen *Jetzt kommt der richtige Mann*
Wichtig ist auch die richtige Einschätzung des Kunden, da gibt es viele Typen. Der eine möchte einfach dir sein Problem geben und die Lösung sehen. Ein anderer möchte vorher 2-3 Lösungswegen sehen. Wieder ein anderer möchte am Projekt teilhaben, die Technik verstehen.
Aber alle müssen sehen, du bist der Profi.

Vielleicht ist es hilfreich, was mir mein Vater schon sehr früh beigebracht hatt *Der Kunde wendet sich an dich und zahlt dich Grosszügig weil er meisterliche Arbeit haben möchte. Also muss deine Arbeit auch immer meisterlich sein*. Für Billiglösungen oder Ramsch kann er nach Rumänien oder Korea gehen. 


Hoffe Das klingt nicht so überheblich oder abgedroschen, sollte eine hilfe sein. Habe die Erfahrung geamcht das wenn ich es so direkt schreibe / spreche , der wo es braucht auch wirklich versteht.


----------



## waldy (3 Oktober 2006)

Hi Maxi,
ich weiss nicht aus welche Land komst du, aber beu uns in NRW,
diese Prinzip:
"Der Kunde wendet sich an dich und zahlt dich Grosszügig weil er meisterliche Arbeit haben möchte. Also muss deine Arbeit auch immer meisterlich sein*. "      -     funktionier beu uns ( die Betriebe wo ich war mindestnes gewesen) nicht.

Die Leute bestellen lieber eine Anlage in Ausland, wo anstatt Richtige Dichtung , die leute machen einfach Silikon drauf an .

"Für Billiglösungen oder Ramsch kann er nach Rumänien oder Korea gehen." - diese Spruch für unsere Kereis passt gut an. 

Bei letzte meine Firma, fast alle gebrauchte anlagen waren entweder aus Rumäniern oder Polscha gekauft.

Nas ja, meistens nur Schrott.

Ich wolte nur sagen, wenn du hast solche Kunden, welche bezahlen Gutes Geld für deine Arbeit - das bedeutet nciht, das es ist so in ganze deutschland.


gruß waldy


----------



## maxi (4 Oktober 2006)

Wir sind nähe München.
So günstige bastel Arbeiten können wir wegen der Nebenkosten und Maschinen schon gar nicht anbieten. Produzieren können wir fast alles selbst, haben CNC Maschinen, Wassertrahler, Biegevorrichtungen etc.
Wir bauen Produktionsanlagen und auch Exponate für Austellungen udn Messen.
Es muss einfach perfekt passen und laufen. Darum sind die Kunden bei uns und nicht bei einer Firma in Rumänien.


----------

